# New Holster...............



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Over on the Ruger Forum I shot off my mouth about the defficiencies of carryin' the Single Action as a carry gun. Admittedly, I hadn't really tried it, so in order to put my practice where my mouth is, I ordered a Mernickle holster for my Ruger Three-Screw .44 Special reworked by Dave Clements:



















Still working on getting real comfortable with the combination.

Bob Wright


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a decent-lookin' rig, and should do the job nicely, assuming it breaks-in well and rides comfortably.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice.


----------

